# Tote?



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

What do you guys think of slings like this to carry your chi in? I'm going on vacation soon and she'll be with me so I am wanting to buy some type of sling but I don't even know where to start.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I actually have one a bit similar to the pink one. It actually has buckles that go around you. I couldn't find it on Amazon (I won it in a pet contest) 
I did try it on and put my smallest Chi (Buddy Bear a 4 pounder) He actually seemed okay in it. We didn't go any where just at home but I personally didn't like it, felt weird. And haven't used it since. 
I personally don't like the idea of a dog just hanging out in one of those. (Maybe one day I'll change my mind) But I do understand to some people it's useful especially like you said for vacation you want your baby to be as safe as possible. 
I don't have much advice or really any experience with them. 
Maybe someone else actually uses them more frequent. 
But the sling/tote before the pink one is really cute


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeah I don't know how I feel about the pink one either. I feel like it would be uncomfortable but the reviews on amazon seemed pretty good. I just didn't know if anyone had any experience with them. I like the sling one but she will be maybe two pounds when I pick her up in a few weeks and I want her to be able to have her head out only cause it's going to be hot. I don't know if she would get too hot in one like that :/ ugh I am having such a time with this lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

That's a tought one. 
I say keep looking on Amazon and drive yourself insane (lol) reading online reviews. Perhaps you'll eventually find a "perfect" one by ordering one and just trying it on. 
I don't think PetSmart or PetCo carries them but maybe like a "fancy/upscale" boutique/ pet shop would carry them. And you could try them in store before purchasing one. 
Good luck!


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I have had one of the legs-sticking-out style, and I wouldn't get one again. Dogs are not meant to be in that kind of position, and it can be a strain on them. I would get one that allows the pup to support its weight the way it wants to, including snuggling. I think a soft sling would fulfill that ideal, just get the pup used to it before using it for longer periods, of course. Also, you might prefer one that allows the pup to be completely hidden sometimes so it can rest from the continual admiration it is going to get!


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

MelodyoftheForest said:


> I have had one of the legs-sticking-out style, and I wouldn't get one again. Dogs are not meant to be in that kind of position, and it can be a strain on them. I would get one that allows the pup to support its weight the way it wants to, including snuggling. I think a soft sling would fulfill that ideal, just get the pup used to it before using it for longer periods, of course. Also, you might prefer one that allows the pup to be completely hidden sometimes so it can rest from the continual admiration it is going to get!




Yeah I seen a review the lady said it makes your dogs legs go to sleep so I instantly turned from the paws out. Do you think she'd be able to poke her head out of it? She will be very small maybe two pounds when I get her. I just want her to be comfortable. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I would not trust the pink one to keep a tiny puppy safe. Coming from a mother who did lots of research about baby wearing, I am very aware of the security and safety of things like this. Personally, I would look into a more structured carrier, like a purse style or a structured cross-body bag, depending on your style.


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeah I meant to say I was wandering if the sling type would be too big for her to be able to poke her head out. I thought about the pink one but I definitely don't want that style. I feel it's dangerous to the puppy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I just realized after reading your comments the pink one is meant for the dog to have its leg through. 
The one I have allows the dog to completely sit or stand on all 4's it's almost like the "bottom" has a piece of card board. And a small dog I'm sure thats comfortable to do so can actually lay down. 
I also wouldn't feel comfortable for my dog just to be in that position either.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Oh, I hear you about the depth of the sling type. I would worry the pup would try to climb out if it was too tall. Sounds like you might have one that works already. There are also front pouch carriers that have solid bottoms and safety tethers if that method of carrying the pup appeals to you.


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

I would like something like a pouch I could carry on my front if it wasn't too big and bulky. I don't know where to find one online though. When I search only the slings and paws out carriers show up :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Am I remembering correctly that you are in the UK? I found some options searching "front pouch dog carrier" and "front pouch ferret carrier".

On Amazon.co.uk, they have the Outward Hound brand one.


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

MelodyoftheForest said:


> Am I remembering correctly that you are in the UK? I found some options searching "front pouch dog carrier" and "front pouch ferret carrier".
> 
> 
> 
> On Amazon.co.uk, they have the Outward Hound brand one.




No I'm actually from the US. Thank you though  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My favorite sling is a mesh one I got on ebay for 11.00 with free shipping. comes in 4 colors and I believe 3 sizes. Its much cooler than most due to the mesh. Its comfortable for me and them. They advertise them elsewhere and on facebook for a discounted price of $35.00 or $25.00 which is ridiculous as they are much cheaper on ebay. Just type in mesh dog sling on ebay.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

this is the one...
Pet Dog Cat Puppy Carrier Mesh Comfort Travel Tote Shoulder Bag Sling Backpack | eBay


some are from china but I still like mine a lot


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I would never use the pink one there...looks so stupid and uncomfortable !!! I like those ones that are like a sack you carry on your front side..i will try to find a link ! I havent used it myself, but if i want one when baby gets older, it will be it.. 

http://www.wish.com/c/58661fa6bed6a84faf057afa


----------

